# flowers/ gardening section?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would greatly enjoy having a flower and gardening section on the forum. 

It makes perfect sense to have one as there wouldn't be any bees if there were no blooms for them to visit.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Ray for the reply but I guess that there is not that much intrest in one because of the low responses.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like it. In past years, I've had some success with planting buckwheat, etc. Many of the valuable nectar and pollen producing plants are overlooked and/or unknown. Sometimes I am scratching my head trying to figure out where the bees are foraging .


-BoB


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd like to see that happen as well. I have hundreds of Lavender plants, agastache, and white sweet clover planted specifically for the bees and they work it like crazy. I also noticed they get tons of pollen off of opium and oriental poppies-at times there are 5-6 honeybees in one poppy flower. A forum where you could discuss gardening info like this would help alot I would think.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Garden/flower section.*

This site could help out many a newbee along /w the old timers to give back to the rest. Without the flowers and gardening what would the bee's talk about? This site is as important as many of the others I think.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

So far still low numbers in the voting but 70% say yes so far maybe the admin willl take this in consideration.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The second longest thread in the first six years on this board was called 'Planting for Bees', or was it 'Field of Dreams'? At any rate it was about plants and bees.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

It will be a good forum for flower and plant arguements


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am constantly trying to figure out what my bees are feeding on.

Often once I find it, I don't know what it is. I certainly would welcome a section to discuss these issues.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I say no to a flower-gardening section ;
My reasoning for what it's worth,

This is suposed to be a bee keeping forum were people can discuss bee keeping and can get info. regarding raising bees.

Why not go to a flower-gardening forum such as, http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/
were these people know flowers-gardening { they also have a bee-keeping forum, but not much on it, as they know flowers } 

Oh well a little rain must fall on everyones parade sometime !

PCM


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Gardening forum is focused on Gardening first and bees second.

Here it will be focused on Bees first and Gardening second. 

I (and I hope others here) am only interested in Gardening/Flowers as it applies to Bees. If Bees aren't involved, it should not be on our forum.

So, even though PCM is right and there are other forums out there - they do not have the right focus for beekeepers and I think that it warrants a section on Flowers here.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## naturegrl22 (May 2, 2008)

I would love to see a bee/gardening section!


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

I agree with what is said above. On garden forums you have people that are focusing on flowers for their landscaping purposes. On here you would have people looking at it more of a bee purpose. Plus it would take the flowering questions out of the Bee Forum where more questions about the hives and the bees themselves should be. imho.


----------



## Scuba~Bee (Jun 13, 2008)

*Flowering Section*

SDS888 and others,

The Pickens County Beekeepers Association have already put together a very small collection of Bee plants. This might help with what you are looking for temporarily. Here is the link--> http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com/beeplants.html I have been asking Nursery Owners/workers in the area as well for advice. Some is good, others are conflicting. It would be great to have all the answers concerning bees and the plants that support them all in one location. Crown of Thorns, is a really good plant that the bees love. Good for around the hives too, helps keep curious critters at bay. Vitex as well has turned out to be very good! I really hope to see a bee/gardening section, just another way to help the bee population


----------



## WayneW (Jul 17, 2008)

Just my 2 cents........ I'd like to see it happen.

My garden, and keeping it properly pollenated was my whole reason for getting my bees. The honey is a plus for sure, but where i am, before i got my girls, i haddnt seen a SINGLE honeybee in my garden, and only a straggler here and r=there on clover in the yard.

I agree this shouldnt become a "gardening" forum, but nothing wrong with having an area where people can post successes and failures, and give/get advice on what/why/how/ and where to plant for the bees sake.

After all if it wasnt for one, there wouldnt be the other. They do go hand in hand.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

I never thought about that, but it's such an obvious suggestion! What a great addition that would be


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you admin.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

*Garden/flower section.*

I would enjoy having a garden sub-forum. It might possibly get more active over the winter too (ie-when those of us that experience Winter and snow and don't have much to say about our hives activity.)


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm al for it. I do visit gardenweb also, but I think a forum here would be great as it would be more focused toward plants and flowers directly related to beekeeping, and it would be nice to share gardening ideas and have gardening discussions with the people who are here. I often refer people back and forth between gardenweb and beesource


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm all for it. I've looked all over the web for sites that would give me some info on plant that would help my bees. I have found some good sites but I have found very little on necture flows. Here, everyone is thinking of bees and honey production. It sure makes it nice for those of us that can not spend alot of time on the net, to be able to just goto a place of interest and have most if not all of the information you are looking for.


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

*gardening section*

I also would enjoy it. I am a newbeek, but willing to share what I discover. I am also a new home owner, wife and I moved in just over a year and a half ago. she is still wanting to decorate, I want it to be bee friendly. that would give me a lot of info on what would help or not. I have been gleening all I can from everything I can find here, but that would make it straight forward.


----------

